# Noisy Aquarium Pump (Tunze Silence 3000lph)



## Stickleback (22 Mar 2010)

Hi Guys

I have my aquarium next to my bed, so silence is valued above all else when it comes to equipment.

I bought the Tunze "silence" 3,000lph a month or so ago and have found it to be anything but.

Even having let it bed in and having done all I can to dampen vibrations it still hums a lot. So I was just wondering if anyone else has one and what they consider the noise lever to be like? Also if anyone has any brilliant pump recommendations I would love to hear them?

Many Thanks

Rufus


----------



## dkm (23 Mar 2010)

Yeah I have same pump which is only used to pump water from my storage container to the aquarium when doing water changes. It gives off a noticeable hum. Would not want it next to my bed.

If its a circulation pump you are after, for quietness for me its got to be tunze nanostreams. Mine were a lot quieter than the koralia I have got now (soon to be replaced by a Ecotech Vortech MP20). IMO.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Stickleback (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks Dave.

No it is used externally to power the mechanical filter (long story)

Sorry to say this, but I had to send back 3 Vortech MP40s because they were too noisy. Funnily enough I am now looking at a Tunze nanostream, so good to know they are quiet. Although noise aside, the Vortech is an awesome piece of kit, but like I said it needs to be silent for my tank.

Thanks

R


----------



## dkm (23 Mar 2010)

I have used a vortech mp40 in the past on my reef tank. Cannot fault them myself. But to be sure would not like it next to my bed! I live over three floors and wont be able to here it. Tank is on ground floor in dining room, bedroom is on top floor.   

Ok as a pump to power something externally I would say the Eheim 1260 (2280lph) is very quiet. I used one as a return pump and could hardly hear it. If 2280lph is not enough then they do the 1262 model rated at 3400lph. Also the AquaMedic Oceanruuner series are very quiet.

This is just my opinion mind you.

Regards

Dave


----------



## dkm (23 Mar 2010)

PS:

Vortech should be quite quiet. Only will be running it at 50% max. In my experience they get louder the near max you get especially if you are ramping them up and down on reef crest, short pulse modes.

Dave


----------

